
Everyone will be a software engineer and barely any will know how to code - BerislavLopac
https://qz.com/778380/the-future-is-software-engineers-who-cant-code/
======
geofft
(2016)

And it's a little surprising that the state of the world hasn't seemed to move
since then - I'd still point to Excel.

~~~
JJMcJ
Excel, world's most used programming tool.

Excel, also the world's favorite computer game, where you play with numbers
till you get the answer your boss wants to see.

